# Defekt ?



## ElDiablo1985 (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe bei meinen PC die Lüfter ausgesaugt, sowie paar Netzteilkabel hinter die Mainboardhalterung sowie Seitenteil versteckt.

Jetzt ging der PC nicht mehr an.
Ich habe alles Getestet aber es bekommt einfach kein Strom. 
Mein letzter Test Status war alles raus, auser Mainboard, Cpu + Lüfter + RAM und er will einfach nicht an.

Das Netzteil konnte ich brücken und es funktionierte.

Also liege ich Richtig das das Mainboard was wegbekommen hat ?

Netzteil scheint ja zu gehen und ein CPU und RAM defekt schließe ich auch mal aus.

Ist ein Amd X2 4000+
Gigabyte G960 Mainboard
Be Quiet Netzteil
Kingston Ram

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2010)

Hast Du die kabel wieder "entsteckt", also nicht mehr hinter dem Board? Hast Du mal alle Stromkabel rein und wieder rausgemacht? Check auch mal die Kabel von der Gehäusefront zum Board, vlt. haste ja nur das Kabel für den "power"-Schalter rausgerissen.

Hattest Du den PC komplett vom Strom und dich auch vor der Aktion geerdet?


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (21. April 2010)

-Ich habe alle Kabel mal entferne sowie wieder eingesteckt.
-Ich habe die Seitenwand aufgehabt aber es brachte nichts.
-Geerdet hatte ich mich eigentlich nicht. Nur vor allem mal das Heizungsrohr angefasst. Aber während des eigentlichen Aktes nichts weiter. 
-Die Kabel zum Mainboard habe ich Kontrolliert und steckten auch alle.
-Ich habe am Schalter mal überbrückt um zu Testen ob eventuell der Schalter eine weghat, half auch nichts. (Habe ich anscheind zu oft gemacht, mittlerweile ist ein kabel ab ^^ Eventuell neuen Schalter anlöten)
-Ich habe auch direkt die 2 Pins am Mainboard überbrückt, half auch nichts. 
-Ich habe beide CPU Stromstecker versucht, keines funkte.
-Den 2x12+2x2 ATX Stecker, kann man ja nicht Falschrum reinstecken

Egal was ich gemacht habe, hatte nichts gebracht.


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

Leuchtet die LED auf dem Mainboard? Wenn ja, dann versuch mal mit nem Schraubendreher die Pins zum anschalten zu überbrücken, vielleicht liegts am Startknopf.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (21. April 2010)

Wie bereits geschrieben, habe ich den Schalter bereits überbrückt sowie auch die 2 Pins am Mainboard überbrückt. Hatte nichts gebracht.
Auser das der Schalter mittlerweile durchs Testen ein Kabel verloren hat, das ich mal versuchen mus wieder anzulöten.

Ich glaube nichtmal das das Mainboard eine LED hat, jedenfalls habe ich keins gefunden. Es leuchtet nichts, und es ist so als ob das Mainboard kein Strom bekommt. 

GA-MA69G-S3H (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Produkte - Mainboard - Überblick

Eventuell mal Testen ob er ohne CPU startet ? 
Wäre es den möglich das er ohne CPU anspringt ? 

Bisher kann ich nur sagen das der Fehler am Mainboard oder CPU liegt, da ich es auch ohne RAM versucht habe, und es funkte nicht.


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

Tja, wenns so auch nicht starten geht, dann hilft nur noch die "Hardware-rotation"
Immer eine Komponente woanderes einbaun und prüfen ob sie noch geht. Da wirst du irgendwann auf das defekte Bauteil stoßen.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (21. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Rotation habe ich bereits gemacht mit den Rams, An PCI habe ich blos eine Grafikkarte drin gehabt. Funkt ohne und auch mit der Graka leider nicht.

Kann man irgendwie Testen ob das Mainboard Spannung enthält ?
Spannungsmesser ? Wo müsste man dan die Spannung abnehmen ? 

mfg


----------



## Hendrix !!! (21. April 2010)

Ich habe mal meinen ganzen Rechner auseinander genommen biss ich festgestellt habe das ich den Schalter beider der Steckdosenleiste vergessen hab auf an zu stellen.

ein anderes Netzteil probieren ?


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (21. April 2010)

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, funkt das Netzteil. Konnte es überbrücken und es ging an.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (22. April 2010)

ich werde das Teil irgendwann mal zum Computershop zur Reperatur bringen. Die haben bestimmt mehrere möglichheiten das Teil zu checken.

Kann man nicht mit ein Multimeter schauen ob da Spannung anliegt ? Wenn ja, wo mus ich da ansetzen ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. April 2010)

Da müßtest Du alle Möglichen Stellen des Boards nachmessen, da kannst Du nur mit den bauplönen genau wissen, wo wieviel anliegen sollte.

Hast Du denn auch schon mal die Pins gebrückt für den PWR-Stecker am board?


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (22. April 2010)

Ja habe ich gemacht, aber morgen müsste mein neuer PC kommen und dan werde ich wenn wieder Geld da ist den PC zur Reperatur geben.

Ich habe ab und zu mal die lüfter drehen lassen beim aussaugen. Kann sein das deswegen das Board kaputt ist wegen der Spannung durch die lüfter.


----------



## Meph (23. April 2010)

Wenn die Lüfter direkt am MB hängen kann das MB geschädigt worden sein, aber ich glaube, dass die Lüfter dafür recht lange und schnell gedreht worden sein müssten...


----------



## Loki2643 (28. April 2010)

Das Aussaugen der Lüfter selbst hat wahrscheinlich nichts direkt damit zu tun. Wenn du Pech hast, hast allerdings beim "Hinterklemmen" der Kabel hinter das Mainboard ungünstig eine Leiterbahn erwischt und beschädigt... Wenn Du gute Augen hast, schau dir die Stellen des Boards genauer an, wo die Kabel und Stecker das Board berührt haben müssten...
Zum säubern der Lüfter nehme ich inzwischen einen schmalen, langborstigen Pinsel, den ich in einer Kiste gefunden habe...  mit nem Staubsauger dranzugehen ist mir inzwischen zu unsicher... normal passiert nichts, aber man weiß nie, ob man nicht doch mal abrutscht...


----------

